

Pipes: Rewire the web - hiteshiitk
http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/

======
micmcg
Umm, pipes has been around for a while, like nearly 4 years...

------
knurdle
Must be a slow news day if this is making it to the front page of HN.

------
mcantelon
In other news, there is this amazing new Javascript framework called JQuery!

~~~
djacobs
The other day I was talking with a friend of a friend at a bar.

Him: "I do web design and computer science for major business X"

Me: (What kind of stuff do you do, etc., etc.)

Him: "It's really cool, I just found out about this new technology, A.J.A.X.
(He actually spelled it out.) It lets you talk to your server without
reloading your H.T.M.L. page!"

This is no lie.

In unrelated news, 90% of all business-to-business software sucks.

~~~
mcantelon
LOL... well, good to know the competition isn't too fierce at any rate.

------
btucker
It's actually a marvel Pipes hasn't been shutdown yet. When that inevitably
happens, it will be sorely missed.

~~~
i5ao
maybe not!

Running Yahoo! Pipes on Google App Engine [http://www.wordloosed.com/running-
yahoo-pipes-on-google-app-...](http://www.wordloosed.com/running-yahoo-pipes-
on-google-app-engine)

